# Can anyone tell the qulity of this?



## westernshipper (Mar 11, 2009)

I wanna know if this is good or low quality, thanks,

the picture is kinda blur though, but can you determine the quality please?

img5.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00017p.jpg


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2009)

cant post that way here my friend..im sorry  do you have picassa?


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2009)

> The following types of files constitute "abuse" of ImageShack®'s Torrent Service and may not be uploaded to user's dedicated server space under any circumstances:
> 
> * Files that are illegal and/or are in violation of any United States laws.





> All information provided by the user is strictly confidential. ImageShack® reserves the right to distribute aggregated demographic information provided by the user, but ImageShack® will never release any personal information about the user without permission. *However, ImageShack® reserves the right to release user information if user has violated the ImageShack® Terms of Service, if the user has committed unlawful acts, if the information is subpoenaed, or if ImageShack® deems it necessary or appropriate.*


 .....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow..Thanks *Hick*..I knew there was more to it..doesnt sound like a safe way to post either ( scratches head ):bong:


----------



## Rockster (Mar 12, 2009)

westernshipper said:
			
		

> I wanna know if this is good or low quality, thanks,
> 
> the picture is kinda blur though, but can you determine the quality please?
> 
> img5.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00017p.jpg



You gotta be kiddin mate as how can anyone estimate quality from any picture let alone a blurred one?

Pot can look great,have loads of bag appeal,trichs everywhere but have really low psychoactivity and yet some sativa strains look a bit scrawny when harvested but the smoke will trip you out,so theres no telling visually

Why do you want to know?


----------

